# Successful fet after failed fresh cycle



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am interested to know if any of you had success with embryos from the same batch after a failed fresh transfer. I have 3 frozen at day6, all good quality apparently, from a 6aa to 5bc I think and everyone is positive about this transfer but I keep thinking is not going to happen. For my fresh cycle I had a day 5 transfer, the only embryo that reached blastocyst stage on day 5 and was a good quality, a 4bb I think and that was a fail. 
This is my first fet so I have no experience. I know they say fet has good success rates but I think that's rather in a freeze all cycle.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Aley

My single 3 day FET after fresh is currently stuffing his little face with hula hoops so that I can get half a session in at the gym !!! My clinic director is a great believer of 'one good one in every batch' and I'm inclined to agree. I've only had 2 cycles but have one child from each. My first 3 day fresh resulted in my dd from two embryos. My second cycle 2xD3 failed but I had one D3 frosty. If you are OE I think an FET is much kinder to your body & therefore has a greater chance of success. This is particularly true with a freeze all due to OHSS. 

xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Aley


I had a failed ICSI cycle and then a successful FET followed   


I agree with bundles an fet is much easier on your body.


Good luck xx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Aley
Yes it can work. 
I had 2 failed DD cycles at one clinic, then changed to another. 
I went for DD again so for 3rd cycle (1st with CARE) I had fresh transfer resulting in  BFP. Had 3 frosties as well. Went for FET this year with a frostie from same cycle as DS and now have a beautiful daughter. I have 2 frosties left. So that was 2 successes from same batch and two in the freezer! I was very lucky. My son is now 2 1/2 and daughter is 12 weeks.
Good luck
Deb


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for your answers. I think with me things are a bit different as I had no success so far but that was in a normal cycle, didn't develop ohss so the transfers were done in the same cycle. I kinda want to put my faith in the fet and I don't. Plus I am doing a medicated fet that will include injections, oestrogen tablets and all the support so I have no hope this is going to be easier on me.


----------



## Pognut (Apr 8, 2012)

Aley - I'm doing a medicated FET at the moment, and last year did a fresh donor egg cycle (BFN). They have both been so, so much easier than a fresh own egg cycle - not having stims injections and all those hormones etc makes it feel so much less difficult. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Most FET's are medicated honey as you have no corpus luteum for hormonal support, and as Pognut says, it's the stims that are avoided & which, IMO, are so very hard on your body.


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,

My second little girl was FET from same batch of embryos after a failed fresh transfer.  It really can work.  Even with all the medication FET is still a lot easier on your body as no stims and egg collection to recover from.

Good luck

S xx


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

I think I am more scared now that I am doing the fet than I was when I was doing the whole ivf process. I know it makes no sense but I had more hope then than I have now and probably that's why I come with all sorts of questions, trying to convince myself is going to work... or others to try and convince me it might work. Lol
Did any if you had a day6 transfer? I read all sorts of things, my dr said they are considered 'slow' so not as good as day5 ones. Another thing to stress about...


----------

